# "Deceit" Winner's Thread



## Chesters Daughter (Sep 25, 2017)

Ain't no doubt about it, ain't nobody doubt it, a single poet hit one way out of the park. Kindly engage in some serious palm slamming and join us in celebrating *Firemajic *for her homerun of an entry, *Phantom Pain*.

In addition to receiving this month's Laureate, Jul also has the honor of selecting the road we have to traverse in October. 


Congrats Julia! You had my vote, that's one bad ass piece you penned, my dear friend. The duality of the title is to die for. I bow to your brilliance, love, you truly earned this win. Big kudos laden hugs.


----------



## Phil Istine (Sep 25, 2017)

Beautifully done, Julia. Well played.


----------



## rcallaci (Sep 25, 2017)

Congrats Julia-You've jumped quite high my dear grasshopper- a stunning poem---


----------



## midnightpoet (Sep 25, 2017)

Great poem, Julia.  Way to go.


----------



## Sebald (Sep 26, 2017)

I'm so glad you won, Fire. Really happy for you. Well done to the other entrants; all were very good. 

But, Fire, this just blew me away... and, how easy you made it look.


----------



## sas (Sep 26, 2017)

You were on fire, girl, with that poem!  So happy for you. Thumbs up!


----------



## Gumby (Sep 26, 2017)

Congratulations, Juls! Well done, dear.


----------



## Firemajic (Sep 26, 2017)

Phantom Pain: Phantom Pain is pain that feels like it's coming from a body part that is no longer there. [ Mayo Clinic]

Thanks everyone for all of your kind words... I am honored...

Maestro, this humble grasshopper was privileged to have you as a mentor and a friend ...Thank you...



Thanks to everyone who voted for this poem..


----------



## Darren White (Sep 26, 2017)

Firemajic said:


> Phantom Pain: Phantom Pain is pain that feels like it's coming from a body part that is no longer there. [ Mayo Clinic]
> 
> Thanks everyone for all of your kind words... I am honored...
> 
> ...



So well deserved, such an incredible poem.


----------



## Sebald (Sep 26, 2017)

Every word, from the first to the last, is genius. I'm awe-struck. There was no mistaking the depths you pulled it from, but the actual telling was such a light, skipping thing, almost casual.


----------



## jenthepen (Sep 26, 2017)

Yep, you got my vote too, Jul. You hit the heights with this one, gal. Well done. :salut:


----------



## Pete_C (Sep 27, 2017)

Congratulations; it was a strong field and you did well to head it up! Kudos!


----------



## ned (Sep 27, 2017)

Congratulations Fire! - a well deserved winning poem -

makes me want to respond with 'Phantom Mirth' - uncontrollable giggling 
when being tickled on a body part that is no longer there.

maybe not..............Ned


----------



## Firemajic (Sep 27, 2017)

Thank you, Ned


----------

